# Loose Joints?



## givenalias (Jul 29, 2011)

My sister is interested in this gsd mix puppy that was found abandoned with its littermates on a rez. The woman who found the puppies (and the mother) took them to a vet that specializes in large farm animals (the only one in her town) and he said that the puppies appeared to have loose or wobbly joints but otherwise very healthy. He proposed that it was their young age that made their joints feel loose. They're between four to six weeks but from the look of them I'm betting closer to the four. If they really are six weeks old I would be utterly shocked. The vet already gave them their first set of shots. Is it normal for puppies that young to have 'loose' joints? Not to diminish the vet but would he really know what a puppies joints should feel like? Should she stay clear of this puppy? Any thoughts and comments are appreciated.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

As long as they aren't showing any signs of pains, yes, it's normal for puppies to be a little loose, wobbly, and goofy at that age.


----------



## givenalias (Jul 29, 2011)

I will pass that along, she'll be relieved. Thanks!


----------

